#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Freelance prijzen

## nielsjanssennl

Beste Collega's,

Op deze plaats zou ik van andere freelance geluids technici willen weten wat zij rekenen voor hun geluidskunsten (diensten). 
Wat je rekent en voor hoe lang (dagprijs/uurprijs).
Verder ben ik ook benieuwd naar freelancers die zgn tape-acts verzorgen of zij per keer (per optreden) betaald worden, hoeveel, of dat zij ook met een soort dagprijs rekenen.

Om met mezelf te beginnen. Ik reken een dagprijs (ex.btw)op basis van max. 10 uur. Daarna reken ik een uurprijs.
Heb op dit moment geen extra toeslag voor uren die buiten de 10 uur grens vallen... ik wil naar een soort bovengrens toe waarbij ik dus extra toeslag ga rekenen. 

Verder ben ik ook benieuwd wat jullie met over-uren, of uren doen die buiten dagprijzen vallen, of worden er klus-prijzen afgesproken... Wat is volgens jullie een redelijke max. uren en wanneer zou de toeslag moeten beginnen... vertel me hoe jullie dit doen...

kortom ik wil alles weten over wat een freelance tech rekent en voor hoe lang, oftewel de hoed en de rand...

----------


## AJB

Ben geen geluidsmens  :Frown: ... Ik denk dat de meeste geluidsjongens in het Noorden rond jouw dagprijs zitten... (de wat minder ervaren hangen rond de  180,-). Ik reken  275,- (excl.btw) als dagprijs op basis van max. 8 uur werk, 1 uur heenrijden, 1 uur terug... Daarna reken ik  35,- per extra werkuur, extra reisuren reken ik zelden...(officieel  12,50 p.uur). In het theater komt er dan ook nog sejours overheen, en net als bij jou de vervoerskosten ( 0,28 p.km.)

----------


## nielsjanssennl

Dank je Arvid... ook al ben je geen geluidsmens :-)...
zonder licht zie je ook geen muzikant  :Wink:

----------


## lifesound

in belgië liggen de prijzen, wat lager.....
Meestal ook prijs per job, niet per uur. Geen max. aantal uren, overuren, .... Gewoon per job.

----------


## AJB

En dat terwijl die Belgen zo goed zijn in geluid  :Wink:  Moest je laatst ook nog van Nijmegen naar Belgie... 't Leven is echt minder in het zuiden merk ik...Op de frietjes na dan hè... :Big Grin:

----------


## lifesound

hehehe...maar wij zitten dan weer dichter bij de zuiderse zon  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ik vraag lang niet zoveel als jullie, en logisch ook aangezien ik compleet amateur ben. Maar ben inmiddels toch zwaar van het "prijs per job" principe afgestapt. Inschatten van tevoren is moeilijk, en je zult altijd zien dat de klant ineens vanallerlei wensen gaat bijverzinnen onder het motto "nu je toch bezig bent". Kijk, ik ben veel te aardig om dan nee te zeggen, maar wil er wel mn centen voor; dus ik maak achteraf netjes een gespecificeerde factuur waar mn uren en bezigheden opstaan, en die wordt tot nu toe altijd zonder mokken betaald, prima dus  :Smile:

----------


## AJB

Klein misverstand dan denk ik...dat doe ik ook...

Standaard dagprijs is voor 8 uur werk, 2 uur reizen... Als ik nu 4 uur werk, betaald men netjes de dagprijs... Boven de 8 uur, wordt er "meerwerk" in rekening gebracht... Precies volgens mijn algemene voorwaarden, lees maar eens ; www.ajboperating.nl/AV.htm

----------


## HAudio

Collega's/Heren,

Brengen jullie voor een bijvoorbeeld een tweedaagse klus met daar tussen een hotel overnachting extra kosten in rekening voor de desbetreffende overnachting? 

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## Big Bang

Ja, tenzij de opdrachtgever zelf voor onderdak zorgt. Wel zorgen dat je alleen de noodzakelijke kosten in rekening brengt, denk aan basic maaltijden en basic hotelkamer. Extra luxe zoals een terrasje in de middag of een luxere kamer dan nodig neem je voor je eigen rekening.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Voor een technicus betalen wij 250 euro per dag met een maximum van 10 uur. Bij hele korte klussen gaat het voor 25 euro per uur.

Podiumbouwers krijgen 17,50 per uur, tenzij zij een team kunnen aansturen dan is het 25 euro per uur. Hiervoor gaan dagprijzen.
kilometerprijs is  0,19 per km.
Uiteraard vergoeden wij waar nodig ook parkeerkosten, overnachtingskosten, maaltijden en consumpties tijdens werktijd.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Voor een technicus betalen wij 250 euro per dag met een maximum van 10 uur. Bij hele korte klussen gaat het voor 25 euro per uur.
> 
> Podiumbouwers krijgen 17,50 per uur, tenzij zij een team kunnen aansturen dan is het 25 euro per uur. Hiervoor gaan dagprijzen.
> kilometerprijs is € 0,19 per km.
> Uiteraard vergoeden wij waar nodig ook parkeerkosten, overnachtingskosten, maaltijden en consumpties tijdens werktijd.



17,50 netto, neem ik aan…. Of een teamleider die goed Pools en Roemeens kan?

----------


## peterwagner

Dit zijn een beetje de standaard prijzen die ik bijna overal tegenkom.





> Voor een technicus betalen wij 250 euro per dag met een maximum van 10 uur. Bij hele korte klussen gaat het voor 25 euro per uur.
> 
> Podiumbouwers krijgen 17,50 per uur, tenzij zij een team kunnen aansturen dan is het 25 euro per uur. Hiervoor gaan dagprijzen.
> kilometerprijs is € 0,19 per km.
> Uiteraard vergoeden wij waar nodig ook parkeerkosten, overnachtingskosten, maaltijden en consumpties tijdens werktijd.

----------


## MusicXtra

Voor die €25,- bruto per uur en €0,19- aan km vergoeding moet die freelancer al zijn kosten nog betalen?
En de overheid nog zeuren dat ZZPers te veel verdienen. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dexter

Wat zijn jou freelance prijzen dan Sander?

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Ja, kwestie van vraag en aanbod. Er zijn er zelfs die hun diensten aanbieden voor 15 euro per uur. Maar daar werken we niet aan mee. 
En hoe meer jongens en meisjes er van het grafisch lyceum, theater school en het ROC afkomen hoe lager de prijs gaat worden.
Er komen steeds meer freelancers bij, maar het aantal opdrachten blijft nagenoeg hetzelfde.
Overal om ons heel klagen freelancers dat er te weinig werk is en dat ze niet rond kunnen komen.
Dus zolang mensen massaal de opleiding blijven volgen hoe langer het duurt voor de prijzen omhoog zullen gaan en dat je als opdrachtnemer aan je opdrachtgever meer per uur kan vragen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wat zijn jou freelance prijzen dan Sander?



Mijn uurtarief is €60,- per uur ex BTW.

----------


## dexter

En dan heb je voldoende werk om je brood te verdienen?
Hier in de buurt hoef ik het niet eens in mn hoofd halen meer dan 200 a 225 per 10 uur te vragen
dan word ik nooit weer gebeld.

----------


## jadjong

Ik kan dexter zijn ervaring bevestigen. Voor een technicus die bouwt/breekt, weet hoe je trusjes ophangt en dat audio hun kabels andersom legt dan de lichtfiguren is de prijs per dag tussen de 200.- en 250.- Iemand die iets meer kennis of verantwoordelijkheid heeft gaat richting de 250.- tot 300.- Voor dat geld mag je dan lampjes knipperen, boxen inregelen of monitormixen. Uiteraard zijn er genoeg personen die 400.- per dag kunnen vragen en nog genoeg werk hebben, dan heb je ruime ervaring in het vak en kun je jezelf ook goed verkopen.
Collega's die 500,- of meer durfen te vragen werken niet op klusjes waar een goede technicus nodig is, maar waar men per se lichtman Henk nodig heeft. Dan werk je niet voor een boxen&lampen verhuurder, maar rechtstreeks voor de (technisch)producent. Ook kan je jezelf goed verkopen en doet dat vooral aan de juiste mensen.

----------


## Gast1401081

Het voordeel van die hogere prijs vragen is dat je de kut-klusjes niet meer krijgt, en je er ineens achterkomt dat er ook nog een sociaal leven is. Dat er op zaterdagnacht ook nog andere gezellige plaatsen zijn dan de ballen-gehakt-corner bij de Slenk en Palmpol. 

Ik heb op de (bikkel) harde manier geleerd dat 17,50 bruto diefstal is. Tenzij je 160 uur per maand afneemt, 12 maanden per jaar. Maar dat zal de UWV en de Belastingdienst je wel een keer haarfijn komen uitleggen, denk ik…. ( die VAR-verklaring is geen blinde garantie, hoor..)

----------


## drbeat

> Het voordeel van die hogere prijs vragen is dat je de kut-klusjes niet meer krijgt, en je er ineens achterkomt dat er ook nog een sociaal leven is. Dat er op zaterdagnacht ook nog andere gezellige plaatsen zijn dan de ballen-gehakt-corner bij de Slenk en Palmpol. 
> 
> Ik heb op de (bikkel) harde manier geleerd dat 17,50 bruto diefstal is. Tenzij je 160 uur per maand afneemt, 12 maanden per jaar. Maar dat zal de UWV en de Belastingdienst je wel een keer haarfijn komen uitleggen, denk ik. ( die VAR-verklaring is geen blinde garantie, hoor..)



Dat zijn polenprijzen man... Ik vind sander zijn tarief meer naar t normale gaan..daar zit gewoon alles in..en een redelijke boterham..

Kijk ik naar mijn advieskosten per uur dan zit ik al op het dubbele van wat Sander nu opgooit en ben ik standaard de goedkoopste..
Ik weet dat in het bouwwereldje er prijzen zijn van rond de 35 euro per uur inclusief gereedschap...maar dat zijn prijzen waar niemand een boterham van kan eten...

Ik kan me ook geen voorstelling maken van een bedrijfje dat standaard bandkroegjes doet en 300 euro voor heel de avond werken met top materiaal er een salaris uit trekt..das meer liefde voor t vak en hobby dan werken..

Ik kan t mis hebben maar voor 25 euro per uur en dan nog mensen aansturen?? Geen wonder dat de wereld op dat punt naar de verdommenis gaat en we crisis hebben...zorg dat mensen geld hebben dan geven ze het ook uit...nu blijft iedereen er op zitten.. en

----------


## kvdb013

> Dat zijn polenprijzen man... Ik vind sander zijn tarief meer naar t normale gaan..daar zit gewoon alles in..en een redelijke boterham..
> 
> Kijk ik naar mijn advieskosten per uur dan zit ik al op het dubbele van wat Sander nu opgooit en ben ik standaard de goedkoopste..
> Ik weet dat in het bouwwereldje er prijzen zijn van rond de 35 euro per uur inclusief gereedschap...maar dat zijn prijzen waar niemand een boterham van kan eten...
> 
> Ik kan me ook geen voorstelling maken van een bedrijfje dat standaard bandkroegjes doet en 300 euro voor heel de avond werken met top materiaal er een salaris uit trekt..das meer liefde voor t vak en hobby dan werken..
> 
> Ik kan t mis hebben maar voor 25 euro per uur en dan nog mensen aansturen?? Geen wonder dat de wereld op dat punt naar de verdommenis gaat en we crisis hebben...zorg dat mensen geld hebben dan geven ze het ook uit...nu blijft iedereen er op zitten.. en




ik zit in de bouwwereld, 35 is een nette prijs. Niet veel niet weinig.
even een rekensommetje. 
Met 35 neem je toch nog 5600 bruto per maand mee naar huis, dat komt neer op ongeveer 3600 netto. Verdiend de gemiddelde Nederlander niet bij een baas hoor. 
Moet er wel bij zeggen dat dit zonder eventuele reis/km vergoeding is. 
Maar om nu te zeggen dat 35 voor een Zzp weinig is, ik denk het niet.

----------


## Gast1401081

eh, bij die baas is de telefoon, de auto het pensioen, de ziektekostenverzekering, en de klapjap van de baas natuurlijk. Die ca 1600 a 2000 cash is dan ook echt cash. Van die eerder genoemde 5000 moet nog wel hier en daar wat vanaf…

----------


## MusicXtra

> En dan heb je voldoende werk om je brood te verdienen?
> Hier in de buurt hoef ik het niet eens in mn hoofd halen meer dan 200 a 225 per 10 uur te vragen
> dan word ik nooit weer gebeld.



Iemand die me dat niet wil betalen kan ook beter niet bellen.  :Cool: 
Voor 20,- per uur boer ik een paar tientjes per uur achteruit, tenzij ik 24 uur per dag zou werken. Wil graag zo nu en dan een nieuwe computer kunnen kopen, op vakantie, pensioen opbouwen, onderhoud aan mijn huis plegen, auto rijden, onderhouden en afschrijven en noem het maar op. Degene die me wel bellen weten ook dat ik inmiddels meer dan voldoende kennis en ervaring heb om een complete productie perfect neer te zetten.
Maar heel eerlijk zit ik ook echt niet op dergelijke klussen te wachten, mijn core business is het merk Brooklyn-Audio op de markt zetten, daarnaast doe ik hier en daar producties met mijn eigen spullen. Dat is tevens een goeie promotie voor BA en brengt iets meer geld binnen dan freelance klussen doen. Nu ik die tarieven weer zie snap ik gelijk weer waarom ik me daar nooit hard voor heb gemaakt, het kan simpelweg niet uit, alleen als je bereid bent om van een minimum loon of minder rond te komen kun je het doen. Vergeet ook niet dat je vaak op de meest onmogelijke tijden bezig bent waar je bij de meeste werkgevers een forse toeslag op je uurtarief zou krijgen.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Met 35€ neem je toch nog €5600 bruto per maand mee naar huis, dat komt neer op ongeveer €3600 netto. Verdiend de gemiddelde Nederlander niet bij een baas hoor. 
> Moet er wel bij zeggen dat dit zonder eventuele reis/km vergoeding is. 
> Maar om nu te zeggen dat €35 voor een Zzp weinig is, ik denk het niet.



Trek daar gerust nog maar ff € 1500,- vanaf, de helft daarvan gaat al op aan je auto. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
En dat heb je alleen als je ook echt alle uren kunt factureren....

----------


## kvdb013

Ik weet niet hoe het zit in de audio banche, omdat ik dat er bij doe uit
pure hobby!
in de bouw werkt het onderstaande echter wel zo voor velen, het nadeel van de bouw is daarintegen dat er vanuit een aannemer wel van je verwacht wordt 40 uur per week te maken, wat me in de audio/licht
branche toch wat lastiger lijkt omdat het veelal in de weekenden en avonduren allemaal moet gebeuren. 
Want wie wil er s'morgens om 7 uur een drive inn op de stoep hebben ?  :Wink: 


Ik ben echter wel van mening dat als je onder de €30 per uur staat te werken je dan beter voor een baas kunt gaan werken, omdat dan de sociale zekerheden vele malen beter geregeld zijn.
je moet je als ZZP'er goed verzekeren anders moet je er in mijn ogen niet aan beginnen!'

----------


## MusicXtra

Dat bedoel ik, met die €20,- per uur zit er geen enkele rek in, heb je een week wat minder uren, zit je gelijk met een probleem.
Maar, uiteindelijk hebben we met z'n allen gezorgd dat het zover is gekomen, door steeds meer de prijzen te laten zakken zitten we nu op het niveau waarop je net aan het randje kunt blijven hangen.

----------


## kvdb013

> Dat bedoel ik, met die 20,- per uur zit er geen enkele rek in, heb je een week wat minder uren, zit je gelijk met een probleem.
> Maar, uiteindelijk hebben we met z'n allen gezorgd dat het zover is gekomen, door steeds meer de prijzen te laten zakken zitten we nu op het niveau waarop je net aan het randje kunt blijven hangen.



maar de uiteindelijke hoofdaannemer/opdrachtgever wordt er nog steeds rijk van(een aantal personen zeker), we moeten er niet zoveel aan toegeven vind ik. En ik moet zeggen dat er nog steeds voor kwaliteit betaald wordt, en de rotte appels er langzaam toch uitgefilterd worden. 
Dat geldt voor elke branche hetzelfde.
ik ben er ook van overtuigt dat er betere tijden aan zullen komen, en bij de pakken neer zitten heeft natuurlijk geen zin.
als je echt ondernemers bloed hebt komt het vanzelf goed!

----------


## dexter

Ik ben al jaren ondernemer in dit vak, en wil ook eindelijk wel weer een beetje verdienen in deze tak waar ik helaas gedeeltelijk uit heb moeten stappen door freelance dingen die niet betaald werden door een niet nader te noemen bedrijf.

Echter waar ik voor waken wil is dat ik een eerlijke prijs neerzet voor hetgeen ik kan, probleem is ik ben niet goed in mezelf verkopen. Hebben jullie misschien tips oid?

----------


## timmetje

Ik ben zelf geen freelancer, maar ik zou toch op de volgende zaken letten:

 - Bereken voor jezelf wat je wilt verdienen, en hou je daar ook aan. Continu onder je eigenlijke prijs duiken is niet goed voor jou, maar ook niet voor je opdrachtgevers ('Huh? Maar vorige keer betaalden we veel minder...')
 - Vraag eens wat prijzen op bij freelancers in je omgeving. Dan heb je tenminste een idee wat je kan vragen.
 - Wees eerlijk, zowel naar jezelf als naar je opdrachtgevers. Als jij de ballen verstand hebt van licht, zeg dan gewoon 'nee' als je gevraagd wordt om licht te doen. (Bonuspunten verdienen? Beveel een goede lichtman aan!)

Wat verkopen betreft, is er de oudste marketingtruc ter wereld: verkoop geen product, maar voordelen. Voorbeeldje:

'Deze auto heeft leren bekleding.'

_Ja, dus?_

'Leren bekleding is koeler, makkelijker schoon te houden en veel comfortabeler dan stof'.

_Ahaaaa!
_
De markt zit bomvol met mensen die geluid kunnen doen (of althans beweren dat ze 't kunnen...). Zorg dus dat jij een USP (Unique Selling Point) hebt. Wat maakt dat jij beter bent dan een ander? Als je voor jezelf die vraag niet kan beantwoorden, moet je nog eens nadenken of je wel freelance moet gaan werken. Als jij 't van jezelf niet weet, hoe moet een mogelijke opdrachtgever het dan weten...?

----------


## Podium Verhuur

Ik ben het er wel mee eens dat de bedragen omhoog zouden moeten kunnen, maar je hoeft nu op je offerte echt niet een technicus voor meer dan 40 euro erop te zetten, dan prijs je jezelf uit de markt.

Bovendien zijn er genoeg freelancers die echt heel goed zijn, veel ervaring hebben, ook met grote bekende namen en gewoon voor 25 euro per uur werken. Waarom zou je als opdrachtgever meer betalen als er genoeg aanbod is.
Ik heb wel vaak de discussie gevoerd met de technici, vooral om te vragen hoe ze zichzelf zien over 10 of 15 jaar. Met 25 euro, hoe je grofweg 17 euro over voor pensioen, AOV en levensonderhoud.

Podiumbouwers is wel een ander verhaal, wij hebben op een enkele uitzondering na geen mensen van boven de 23 in dienst, vaak groeien deze mensen door of gaan een compleet andere kant op.

Dat je niet genoeg uren per maand kunnen maken is natuurlijk onzin. Er zijn genoeg producties die gewoond oor de weeks zijn. Alleen de drivein jongens hebben dit probleem. Maar een beurs wordt gewoon door de weeks gebouwd en de meeste discotheken zijn ook om 17.00 klaar met bouwen.
Dan is het tijd voor de technici. Veel van onze bouwers (geen podiumbouwers0, zijn ook gewoon technicus.
En er zijn uren genoeg om te vullen hoor.

----------


## timmetje

> Dat je niet genoeg uren per maand kunnen maken is natuurlijk onzin. Er zijn genoeg producties die gewoond oor de weeks zijn.
> En er zijn uren genoeg om te vullen hoor.



Er zijn ook een hoop mensen die deze uren al invullen. Die lage prijzen onstaan echt niet omdat er een tekort aan personeel is.

Het aanbod van freelancers is op dit moment echt vele malen groter dan de vraag. De reden dat veel bouwers ook technicus zijn (en vice versa) is omdat ze begonnen zijn als bouwer.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik ben het er wel mee eens dat de bedragen omhoog zouden moeten kunnen, maar je hoeft nu op je offerte echt niet een technicus voor meer dan 40 euro erop te zetten, dan prijs je jezelf uit de markt.



Voor mij heb je helemaal gelijk.
Daarom wordt ik ook nooit gevraagd voor freelance klusjes.
Maar als ik voor  20,- per uur als zelfstandige zou moeten werken zou ik lekker een vaste job gaan zoeken.
Ik ben geen ondernemer voor het geld maar het is niet meer dan redelijk dat er voor de risico's die ik neem ten opzichte van een werknemer een betere beloning krijg.
Daarnaast moet je als zpper ook nog eens tijd steken in je administratie, zo nu en dan wat aquisitie, dat zijn uren die je niet kunt declareren.

----------


## Podium Verhuur

We proberen ze ook altijd over te halen om in dienst te komen bij ons. Maar freelancer/zzper zijn klinkt zo lekker stoer en ongedwongen.

Maar ja we streven nu af op een nieuwe economische crisis, als deze generatie met pensioen is en geen pensioen heeft opgebouwd, dan zitten we pas echt in de problemen. Als de AOW nog bestaat is dat niet voldoende om een economie draaiende te houden.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

€ 200,-/250,00 is een landelijk gemiddeld voor een freelancer. Een 'grote' jongen(of vrouw..;-)) zit op zover ik weet op een dagprijs van € 350,00/400,00. De meeste tellen dat voor 10/12 uur, maar de meeste gaan er voor dat geld ook overheen, qua uren. Het is gewoon een feit dat de markt overbevolkt is en de meeste gewoon 'honger hebben' en alles pakken wat ze kunnen en ten alle tijden onderhandelbaar zijn...Uitzonderingen zijn er altijd!

Maar als ik dit vergelijk met bijvoorbeeld een vrachtwagenchauffeur, als die € 27,50 per uur vraagt, is ie al duur! Maar een zzp chauffeur moet wel elke 5 jaar voldoen aan code95(verplichte bij scholing, 35 uur in 5 jaar), € 9000,00 kapitaal(anders geen vergunning! En dit wordt regelmatig gechecked!), uiteraard nog de sociale lasten, sparen voor later enz...En die maken meer uren als ons...gewoon omdat het moet...

Maar wat ik me dan afvraag, die € 60,00 per uur, is dat alleen het poppetje of met materiaal?..;-)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Maar wat ik me dan afvraag, die  60,00 per uur, is dat alleen het poppetje of met materiaal?..;-)



Da's alleen het poppetje.

----------


## showband

qua bandwereld:

dit zijn de huidige vraagprijzen van coverbands
http://www.123boekingen.nl/coverbands

ga je daarmee rekenen (gemiddeld 1500 tot 2500 euro)
Dan zou de technicus voor een standaard klus een vijfde tot een derde van het bruto budget kosten.
Als je dan BTW aftrekt, boekersfee aftrekt, kilometers aftrekt, en wat geld voor de geluidsinstallatie die je gaat bedienen..... eh, laten we in ieder geval stellen dat die prijzen horen bij een ander circuit.

Ik vind iedereen even lief, maar in het covercircuit kost een technicus geen 400 euro of 60 euro/uur.
Niet uit onwil, maar omdat bands niet het gage kunnen krijgen om dat uit te betalen.

XXX

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ah...nu moet je niet vergeten dat muzikanten over het algemeen het meesten moeten/willen overhouden(drank, drugs, vrouwen, kinderen die ze niet kennen..;-)) en een techneut een ondergeschoven kindje is he..en vaak onder gewaardeerd....;-)

En die gasten die € 350,00/400,00 vragen, cq krijgen, zitten ook niet voor dat geld op een coverband..;-)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik vind iedereen even lief, maar in het covercircuit kost een technicus geen 400 euro of 60 euro/uur.
> Niet uit onwil, maar omdat bands niet het gage kunnen krijgen om dat uit te betalen.
> 
> XXX



Da's dus ook de reden dat je mij daar niet meer tegen komt.... :Cool: 
Da's overigens geen arrogantie maar puur omdat het simpelweg achteruit werken is voor het bedrag dat ervoor staat want ik vind het nog steeds heel erg leuk om een lekker live bandje te schuiven.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Want ik vind het nog steeds heel erg leuk om een lekker live bandje te schuiven.



Dus is de conclusie dat je voor een goede broodwinning iets anders moet gaan doen, en dit veel meer als een hobby moet benaderen. Ik heb die conclusie al heel lang geleden getrokken, en weer een baan gezocht, waar ook mijn pensioen premie betaald word. Met een beetje geluk kan ik dan ook werkend de 70 halen, zodat ik er dan van kan gaan genieten.

Ik snap dan ook de rechtvaardiging niet van al die (media) opleidingen de laatste jaren. (al kan dat ook een manier zijn om de laatste jaren als leraar te eindigen) Zoals mijn vader vroeger al zei, leer een vak en doe dat erbij.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Dus is de conclusie dat je voor een goede broodwinning iets anders moet gaan doen, en dit veel meer als een hobby moet benaderen. Ik heb die conclusie al heel lang geleden getrokken, en weer een baan gezocht, waar ook mijn pensioen premie betaald word. Met een beetje geluk kan ik dan ook werkend de 70 halen, zodat ik er dan van kan gaan genieten.



Klopt, en een hobby mag geld kosten. Ik sta liever met een boel plezier voor kilometervergoeding een leuke avond te hebben als alles al aanwezig en aangesloten is, dan dat ik voor een paar tientjes meer me tot diep in de nacht sta af te beulen om een antieke W-bin-set in een nog ouwere MB-208 te proppen. 




> Zoals mijn vader vroeger al zei, leer een vak en doe dat erbij.



Wijs man, die ouwe van je. 

En inderdaad : probeer je geld van s’maandagsmorgens tot  s’vrijdagsmiddags te verdienen. Als je zaterdagavond nog voor de boterham op stap moet ben je aan de verkeerde kar aan het trekken.

----------


## Gast1401081

> qua bandwereld:
> 
> dit zijn de huidige vraagprijzen van coverbands
> http://www.123boekingen.nl/coverbands
> 
> ga je daarmee rekenen (gemiddeld 1500 tot 2500 euro)
> 
> XXX



eh, vaak zijn daar de technici ook de eigenaar van de installatie, en goed bevriend met band en management….

----------


## DJ Antoon

> En inderdaad : probeer je geld van smaandagsmorgens tot  svrijdagsmiddags te verdienen. Als je zaterdagavond nog voor de boterham op stap moet ben je aan de verkeerde kar aan het trekken.



Daarbij is het ook niet goed voor je/een relatie, of je vrouw moet er ook in zitten. En dan kost het ook effe wat meer moeite om ze te houden.  :Embarrassment: 

Voordeel is dat als je niets te doen hebt, je ook nog steeds te eten hebt. Mijn dj, mix, werkzaamheden leveren aan het eind van het jaar niets op, maar ik ben wel blij dat ik ook eens iets nieuws kan kopen, ipv oud spul omdat er geen geld is om te investeren. 

Iemand trouwens interesse in een hele mooie Klark Teknik helix DN9340, dual digital eq. ?

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> Daarbij is het ook niet goed voor je/een relatie, of je vrouw moet er ook in zitten. En dan kost het ook effe wat meer moeite om ze te houden.



ik ken genoeg voorbeelden, waaronder ik zelf...Waar dat al jaren goed gaat...En ze werkt niet eens mee en dat hoeft ook niet...:-)

----------


## Gast1401081

> ik ken genoeg voorbeelden,



\


Volgens mij ben jij ook meer een voorbeeld van degenen die niet op zaterdagavond de kaas op het brood verdienen, maar de rosbief.

----------


## animaldrums

> ...En ze werkt niet eens mee ...:-)



Dat jij daar happy van wordt :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SPS

> Dat jij daar happy van wordt



Juist!! (denk ik...)

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Biefstuk, Mac...





> Dat jij daar happy van wordt



R'n'R... \nn/.

----------


## MusicXtra

Komt doordat Olaf sinds kort weer heel lekker kan slapen.  :Wink:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Deed ik toch wel... :Cool:  En het wordt alleen maar beter...Nog even zo doorgaan en we kunnen kaviaar eten... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Nog even zo doorgaan en we kunnen kaviaar eten...



 probeer dan ook gelijk een goede kreeft.  :Cool:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik moet niks wat gezwommen heeft..;-)

Pak wel een paar frikandellen of gehaktballen extra..;-)

Oke..back on topic...Anders wordt dadelijk de moddereter boos...;-)

----------


## gunrunner

Is jullie prijs ook anders als jullie bvb. monitors & foh moeten doen dan als jullie een van beide moeten doen?
Zoja, hoeveel meer vragen jullie dan?

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Afhankelijk van de verantwoordelijkheid die je draagt hoor je natuurlijk daar een beetje naar te kijken. Ook bezoekersaantallen willen soms wel eens wegen.

Een wijs man zei mij ooit eens, als ik een setje in en tent voor 1500 man af moet regelen of een set in de Ahoy dan hangt daar een heel ander prijskaartjes aan vast...

----------


## jadjong

Ik maak vooral onderscheid op verantwoordelijkheid en kans op gezeik achteraf. Trailer laden is niet zo ingewikkeld, bandje mixen komen zoveel variabelen & meningen bij kijken dat je er nachten van wakker kan liggen als de zanger met een kater het podium beklimt.  Als een opdrachtgever graag iedereen hetzelfde betaald ga ik wel trailers laden. Zelfde hoeveelheid geld & geen gezeur over dingen waar je niet eens invloed op hebt.

Bezoekersaantallen vind ik geen meetstaaf. Er zijn genoeg shows waar duizenden mensen op af komen en die het geen reet interesseren wie er nu op het podium staat, zolang er maar bier is. Welke galm je gebruikt is al helemaal niet belangrijk. Andersom zijn er genoeg voorbeelden waarbij alle 23 aanwezigen erg graag willen dat het gaat zoals is afgesproken. Iemand wel eens een begrafenis gedaan? Ik vond dat niet leuk.

----------


## MusicXtra

Wanneer ik iemand inhuur die er zo over denkt mag hij van mij dan ook alleen maar trailers laden.
Voor het mixen van bandjes of bedienen van licht wil ik graag mensen met passie voor het vak.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik maak vooral onderscheid op verantwoordelijkheid en kans op gezeik achteraf. Trailer laden is niet zo ingewikkeld, bandje mixen komen zoveel variabelen & meningen bij kijken dat je er nachten van wakker kan liggen als de zanger met een kater het podium beklimt.



Kort gezegd zoals de militaire reclame: Ongeschikt.





> Bezoekersaantallen vind ik geen meetstaaf. Er zijn genoeg shows waar  duizenden mensen op af komen en die het geen reet interesseren wie er nu  op het podium staat, zolang er maar bier is. Welke galm je gebruikt is  al helemaal niet belangrijk. Andersom zijn er genoeg voorbeelden waarbij  alle 23 aanwezigen erg graag willen dat het gaat zoals is afgesproken.



Ben ik niet helemaal met je eens, een artiest in een kroegje is wat anders als dezelfde artiest in ahoy. 
En ja voor bijv. 23 CEO's van grote bedrijven die een gezamenlijke meeting hebben staan alle "onderdanen" op scherp, inclusief verplicht slapen voor de faciliterende crew in een hotel op korte afstand. Behalve die mannen zelf, die zien het als een leuke dag.  :Wink: 
Je moet dan inderdaad wel je verantwoordelijkheid nemen.





> Iemand wel eens een begrafenis gedaan? Ik vond dat niet leuk.



De waardering die je daarbij krijgt is ongekend hoog, moet je wel presteren en jezelf aan de situatie aanpassen...

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Er zijn genoeg shows waar duizenden mensen op af komen en die het geen reet interesseren wie er nu op het podium staat, zolang er maar bier is.



Iemand met zo'n insteek (verwacht een freelancer) stond volgens mij afgelopen hemelvaart bij ons in het dorp in de feesttent. Ter hoogte van de mengtafel was het absoluut onmogelijk om te horen wat de artiesten op het podium vertelden tussen de nummers in. Gevolg: Enkel de 1e 5 a 10 meter kon alleen reageren, de rest haakte snel af, en ja het ging meer als hard genoeg, maar zo'n verschrikkelijke brei...

----------


## Robert H

Zou iemand me uit kunnen leggen waar dat tarief van zestig euro per uur in vredesnaam op gebaseerd is? Ik lees het vaker en blijf het een ronduit astronomisch bedrag vinden. Je huurt tenslotte alleen een mannetje in dat _(lees: waarvan veronderstelt wordt dat 'ie)_ ergens heel erg goed in is. Ik vind mijn loodgieter en stucadoor ook erg goed, die doen het echter voor de helft en nemen ook nog voor een ***svermogen aan gereedschap mee. Bij de meeste techneuten houdt het op dat vlak met een paar werkschoenen, een rolletje schrijftape en die eeuwige Peli-case toch wel op.

60 euro per uur is 130.000 euro per jaar, oftewel enkele tienduizenden euro's meer dan een huisarts. WTF?   En kom niet aan met dat oeverloze gemekker over ervaring, investeringen of scholing. Artsen zitten driekwart van hun leven op school voordat ze ook maar een patiënt mogen spreken, dát is investeren. En belasting? Verzekeringen? Andere kosten? Die hebben zij net zo goed.

Dus, collega's uit het hogere segment, verlicht mij:  Waarom zouden jullie bruto 10.500 euro per maand moeten verdienen?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dus, collega's uit het hogere segment, verlicht mij:  Waarom zouden jullie bruto 10.500 euro per maand moeten verdienen?



Omdat je daar goed van rond kunt komen....
Waarom zou ik het niet vragen als mijn opdrachtgevers bereid zijn het te betalen?
Waarom mag een medisch specialist of advocaat dat wel vragen en ik niet terwijl ik ook al driekwart van mijn leven bezig ben met leren?
Waarom zou ik genoegen moeten nemen met een uurtarief van  30,- terwijl ik op de meest onmogelijke tijden onder de meest erbarmelijke omstandigheden aan het werk ben?
En waarom mag ik argumenten als ervaring, scholing en investering niet gebruiken om mijn uurtarief te verantwoorden?

----------


## djspeakertje

En de koelkast gaat naar MusicXtra! (of misschien houd ik hem wel, van 10.500 per maand kan 'ie er zelf prima eentje betalen)


Daan

----------


## timmetje

Een andere factor die ik in deze discussie zelden tot niet naar voren zie komen is het aantal uren dat daadwerkelijk gefactureerd kan worden.

Een klus waarbij je 10 uur op locatie bent kan uiteindelijk (incl. laden/lossen, administratie en ander voorbereidend werk) wel 20 uur kosten. En dan zitten we opeens effectief wel op 30 euro per uur (als we dan toch het voorbeeld van Sander erbij pakken).

Veel freelancers baseren hun uurtarief op het aantal uren dat daadwerkelijk gefactureerd kan worden. Dat wil niet zeggen dat ze niet meer uren besteden aan hun bedrijf...

----------


## jadjong

> Wanneer ik iemand inhuur die er zo over denkt mag hij van mij dan ook alleen maar trailers laden.
>  Voor het mixen van bandjes of bedienen van licht wil ik graag mensen met passie voor het vak.



 Ik ga er van uit dat iedereen z'n best doet. Iedereen in dit vak werkt hopelijk voor dezelfde reden: andere mensen blij maken. Wil met dit extreme voorbeeld aangeven dat sommige medewerkers echt 'klaar' zijn met hun werk zodra ze in de auto naar huis rijden en andere 's nachts op de wc nog nadenken over de plaatsing van een frontfill.




> Zou iemand me uit kunnen leggen waar dat tarief van zestig euro per uur in vredesnaam op gebaseerd is? Ik lees het vaker en blijf het een ronduit astronomisch bedrag vinden. Je huurt tenslotte alleen een mannetje in dat _(lees: waarvan veronderstelt wordt dat 'ie)_ ergens heel erg goed in is. Ik vind mijn loodgieter en stucadoor ook erg goed, die doen het echter voor de helft en nemen ook nog voor een ***svermogen aan gereedschap mee. Bij de meeste techneuten houdt het op dat vlak met een paar werkschoenen, een rolletje schrijftape en die eeuwige Peli-case toch wel op.
> 
>  60 euro per uur is 130.000 euro per jaar, oftewel enkele tienduizenden euro's meer dan een huisarts. WTF?   En kom niet aan met dat oeverloze gemekker over ervaring, investeringen of scholing. Artsen zitten driekwart van hun leven op school voordat ze ook maar een patiënt mogen spreken, dát is investeren. En belasting? Verzekeringen? Andere kosten? Die hebben zij net zo goed.
> 
>  Dus, collega's uit het hogere segment, verlicht mij:  Waarom zouden jullie bruto 10.500 euro per maand moeten verdienen?



 De 60.- waar jij het over hebt is omzet, geen inkomen. Verder vind ik 130.000.- per jaar wat aan de hoge kant, met 8 uur per dag, 218 werkbare dagen zit je op net iets meer dan 109.000.- Uiteraard kan je zeven dagen per week gaan werken, maar dat valt met geen enkele normale functie in loondienst te vergelijken.
 Trek nog even de jaarijkse kosten van de omzet af (verzekering, auto, laptop met favoriete software, die plastic koffer, kleding) en je mist weer wat geld. Geen idee hoeveel het bij jou is, maar bij mij is het ruim over de 10k, vooral verzekering en auto/brandstof hakken er flink in. Stel dat je 95.000.- over houd, dan mag je daar nog 10%(pensioen) en 8%(vakantiegeld) aftrekken voordat je een bruto salaris hebt.
 Van de oorspronkelijke 109.000.- houd je nog maar 78.000.- over, maandelijks 6500.-
Dit is vergelijkbaar met een ervaren accountant(eerste hit bij Google  :Stick Out Tongue: ), die krijgt gewoon betaald als "ff geen werk" is en heeft recht op WW als er langere tijd geen werk is. Ook hoeft hij de eerste 100 dagen van ziekte niet uit eigen zak te betalen.
 Ik vind dit salaris ook erg hoog voor een tech die lampen/boxen op hangt en daarbij alleen handschoenen of tape meeneemt. Voor iemand die een essentieel onderdeel(FOH tech/muzikaal producer/regiseur) is van de productie en de kennis/ervaring heeft om dat aan te tonen vind ik het een erg goed salaris.
 Zoals Sander hierboven aangeeft mag je er ook nog een onregelmatigheidstoeslag in verwerken voordat je het echte bruto salaris hebt.



> Kort gezegd zoals de militaire reclame: Ongeschikt.



Je grenzen kennen en er niet te vaak over heen gaan, voor je het weet mag je naar de psygoloog.  :Big Grin: 




> Ben ik niet helemaal met je eens, een artiest in een kroegje is wat anders als dezelfde artiest in ahoy. 
> En ja voor bijv. 23 CEO's van grote bedrijven die een gezamenlijke meeting hebben staan alle "onderdanen" op scherp, inclusief verplicht slapen voor de faciliterende crew in een hotel op korte afstand. Behalve die mannen zelf, die zien het als een leuke dag. 
> Je moet dan inderdaad wel je verantwoordelijkheid nemen.



Dat zijn achteraf de mooiste klusjes. Iedereen heeft alles tot in de puntjes uitgedacht en uiteindelijk is de CEO al lang blij wanneer z'n powerpoint-presentatie vloeiend naar de volgende slide gaat.





> De waardering die je daarbij krijgt is ongekend hoog, moet je wel presteren en jezelf aan de situatie aanpassen...



Het gaat goed want je werkt met deugdelijk materiaal en je weet waar je mee bezig bent. Toch zal dezelfde act op vrijdagavond in een cafe heel wat minder mentale energie vreten.  :Smile:

----------


## timmetje

> Trailer laden is niet zo ingewikkeld



Mag jij de filmpjes gaan bekijken van alle ongelukken die veroorzaakt zijn omdat een trailer verkeerd geladen is. Wat betreft gezeik achteraf: weleens 14 ton rechtdoor zien gaan op een kruising en vervolgens om zien kieperen in een woonwijk?

Na een aantal jaar doorgebracht te hebben in de logistiek kan ik je vertellen dat een trailer laden een grotere verantwoordelijkheid met zich meebrengt dan het mixen van een bandje.

Edit: ik lees net je andere post waarin je het één en ander nuanceert. Nu is het me wel duidelijker wat je bedoelde. Feit blijft dat alle werkzaamheden gewoon moeten worden uitgevoerd met een gezonde dosis verstand en kennis van zaken. Dat het ene daarbij ingewikkelder is dan het andere is vanzelfsprekend. Wil echter niet zeggen dat je maar 'op goed geluk' een trailer vol moet gaan stouwen (al weet ik maar al te goed dat dat veel te vaak gebeurt...)

----------


## vasco

> En kom niet aan met dat oeverloze gemekker over ervaring, investeringen of scholing...
> ...En belasting? Verzekeringen? Andere kosten? Die hebben zij net zo goed.



Ik kan jou vertellen dat jij netjes via het uurloon van al die artsen (of welke andere ondernemer dan ook) gewoon de ervaringen, investeringen, onderwijs, belastingen, verzekeringen, reiskosten en andere kosten betaald.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Zou iemand me uit kunnen leggen waar dat tarief van zestig euro per uur in vredesnaam op gebaseerd is? Ik lees het vaker en blijf het een ronduit astronomisch bedrag vinden. Je huurt tenslotte alleen een mannetje in dat _(lees: waarvan veronderstelt wordt dat 'ie)_ ergens heel erg goed in is. Ik vind mijn loodgieter en stucadoor ook erg goed, die doen het echter voor de helft en nemen ook nog voor een ***svermogen aan gereedschap mee.



En ik maar altijd vinden dat stucadoors erg goed verdienen per uur, met het KLEINE beetje gereedschap dat ze meebrengen.  :Confused:   (Maar ik zou gezien de lichamelijke belasting niet willen ruilen)

In die 60 euro zitten ook de kosten van een organisatie die op de achtergrond zit. 
Bijvoorbeeld een kantoor (gebouw), met salaris administratie, met een verkoper die het werk binnen moet halen, gereedschappen etc. Dan ook nog het probleem dat niet alle uren te factureren zijn, en niet alle uren werkbaar. Dan word het verschil wat de klant moet betalen per uur, en wat je gemiddeld per uur aan salaris bij kunt schrijven steeds groter...

----------


## MusicXtra

Conclusie is eigenlijk dat de marktprijzen voor freelancers veel te laag liggen...
En iedereen blijft zich maar rijk rekenen.
Kun je echt iedere week de volle 40 uur factureren dan tikt het lekker door maar helaas is dat voor een zelfstandige bijna nooit het geval.
Die  60,- per uur van mij is echt nog geen vetpot, stel dat je 30 uur per week kunt factureren, dan heb ik dus  8100,- per maand.
Daar gaat  1200,- aan autokosten af (zonder de bijtelling mee te rekenen), verzekeringen, beetje pensioen opbouw, accountant, kantoorkosten en noem het maar op.
Uiteindelijk blijft daar  5000,- per maand van over waar ook nog eens inkomstenbelasting over betaald moet worden.
Netto hou je daar dus  3000,- aan over, dan ligt het nog minimaal een maand per jaar stil vanwege vakantie dus gemiddeld haal je die  3000,- netto nog niet eens!
Bij een job in loondienst op vergelijkbaar niveau pak je die 3K ook, krijg je 21 vakantie dagen, extra maandsalaris aan vakantie geld en misschien ook nog een maandje extra als bonus.
Ik wordt ook heel zelden gebeld voor freelance klussen, logisch want er zijn er zat die het voor de helft doen.

----------


## daviddewaard

daarnaast komt ook nog het feit dat je never nooit niet als freelancer alle maanden fulltime bezig bent,
tijdens het festival zeisoen maak ik rustig weekjes van 80 uur terwijl ik in februari soms net 80 uur per maand haal.
moet t toch echt hebben van de zomermaanden in daar moet ik ook de winter op kunnen teren

----------


## arjenv

Als zzpr ( in de financiële dienstverlening, ik weet dus waarover ik praat) even mijn commentaar.

Tarieven, en salarissen in vaste loondienst worden bepaald door kennis, ervaring, niveau opleiding en....vraag en aanbod.

Dat de tarieven voor technici zo onder druk staan heeft alles te maken met een overaanbod. Er zijn meer mensen die werk willen dan dat er werk is, gevolg: onderbieding op prijs.

Nu wat betreft het inkomen bij 60 euro per uur:

ga er vanuit dat je, met een beetje mazzel, maximaal 1300 tot 1400 declarabele uren kan maken per jaar. ( dat is hard aanpoten geloof me) dan heb je een bruto omzet van 78000 tot 84000 euro.
Haal daar alle bedrijfskosten vanaf, kom je misschien uit op 45 tot 50000 euro. Nu is het bruto/netto traject voor een zzpr aanzienlijk prettiger dan voor iemand in loondienst, dus netto houd je van die 45 tot 50000 euro ongeveer 30 tot 35000 euro over.
Komt neer op 2300 tot 2700 euro netto per maand , en dan heb je ook vakantiegeld.

Dat is een net inkomen maar echt niet dat je roept, wow wat veel, zeker omdat je er veel meer uren voor maakt ( let op, de 1300 tot 1400 uur zijn declarabele uren, dat zijn er al snel 1800 of meer als je alle reistijd etc erbij telt) .

Dus niet slecht, maar echt geen vetpot, zeker gezien ook alle risicos die je loopt.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

En dan vergeten velen nog het volgende, de sector waar we in werken worden heel veel mensen niet "oud". Althans de mensen die op latere leeftijd dit ook nog steeds allemaal doet zijn er maar weinig. Wat dus ook weer inhoud dat je moet incalculeren dat je in de toekomst als je dit niet meer kunt doen dus ook een salaris drop gaat maken. Want er zijn weinig bedrijven die je de volle mep gaan geven voor iemand die nog nooit in een bepaalde sector heeft gewerkt laat staan bijpassende opleidingen hebt.

Toevallig heb ik recentelijk zoiets vergelijkbaars gehad. Ik werk gewoon voor een werkgever als werkvoorbereider. Hier kwam iemand voorbij die mijn job moest gaan overnemen omdat ik moet doorgroeien. Nu dacht hij dit ook wel in een andere sector kon. Helaas nul,nul kaas gegeten van de techniek, noch het gebruik van gereedschappen en alle andere dingen die erbij komen. Kortom, deze jongen was snel weer vertrokken.

Dus een gedeelte van de salarissen die verdient worden moeten ook worden weggezet voor omscholing of misschien wel buffering voor een bovengenoemde situatie. Dus die 2700 euro netto, DIE DE MEESTE NEDERLANDERS BIJ LANGE NA NIET HEBBEN, is wel heel erg netjes! Gemiddelde monteur komt namelijk gewoon thuis met netto ergens tussen de 1400 en 1700 euro netto, en ja deze man hoeft ook alleen maar kabels te trekken en aan te sluiten. Niets meer of minder dan de meeste freelancers want zo is het gewoon...

----------


## Big Bang

Het is niet alleen een simpel vraag en aanbod spel. Ik zit aan beide kanten van het verhaal. Ik freelance soms voor andere bedrijven, maar huur ook met regelmaat andere freelancers in. En daarbij is er een duidelijk verschil in ervaring en instelling, en de bijbehorende prijzen. Bijvoorbeeld met theaterklussen, moet de tech niet alleen technisch goed in z'n vak zijn, maar hangt de klanttevredenheid voor een heel groot deel af hoe goed de tech met de regie en productie communiceert en of hij ook enig gevoel voor theater heeft. Mijn ervaring is dat dat bij de jongere, 20 euro per uur technici vaak niet het geval is.

----------


## arjenv

@Van de laan: let wel op: je moet wel 1300 tot 1400 declarabele uren kunnen maken. Om die te maken moet je vaak dik 2000 uur of meer werken. Dat heeft iemand die in loondienst zit niet.
Verder kan je inkomen per jaar flink heen en weer stuiteren, daar hoort een bepaalde risico bonus bij. In loondienst zit je veilig, weet je waar je aan toe bent, maar verdien je dan inderdaad soms wat minder, maar soms ook meer.

Het absolute getal zegt niet zoveel bij een zzpr.

Als je de 60 euro per uur op 30 euro zet, dan krijg je een heel ander beeld. 
En ooit wel eens uitgerekend wat iemand, die 3000 bruto per maand verdient bij een baas, feitelijk kost per uur?
klein, grof rekensommetje: 13*3000=39000. Opslag sociale lasten, pensioen etc 30%, 13000, zit ik al op 52000 euro. Toe te rekenen kosten auto, gebouw, opleidingen etc10.000, kost je dus 62000 euro. 1400 declarabele uren, kost je dus dik 44 euro per uur.



@Big Bang: dus toch vraag en aanbod. Voor kwaliteit betaal je, ga je alleen voor prijs heb je alleen dragers. Maar zijn er veel die het kunnen, zakt de prijs.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dus die 2700 euro netto, DIE DE MEESTE NEDERLANDERS BIJ LANGE NA NIET HEBBEN, is wel heel erg netjes! Gemiddelde monteur komt namelijk gewoon thuis met netto ergens tussen de 1400 en 1700 euro netto, en ja deze man hoeft ook alleen maar kabels te trekken en aan te sluiten. Niets meer of minder dan de meeste freelancers want zo is het gewoon...



Je moet ook geen appels met peren vergelijken... Voor die  60,- per uur mag je mij de verantwoordelijkheid van alle techniek in de schoenen schuiven, inclusief het aansturen van mensen, communicatie met opdrachtgever, locatie, artiesten, etc. Mag hopen dat daar een hogere beloning tegenover mag staan als voor iemand die kisten duwt en kabels trekt. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Net zoals een werkplaatschef in een garagebedrijf met meer geld naar huis gaat als degene die het beurtje staat te geven.

----------


## qvt

Ben benieuwd wat de gemiddelde forumbezoeker die dit werk fulltime doet ook echt overhoud per uur, dat zal zeker geen 60,- bruto zijn..

----------


## showband

als je gewoon even op google kijkt naar de prijzen waarvoor je bij lang bestaande bedrijven een PA/drive in huurt. Dus bij mensen die er van leven. En gewoon op een viltje wat rekent.
Dan weet je dat voor een typische <200man bruiloft of sportclub klus een nette klus gedaan wordt door iemand die geen 60 euro bruto per uur krijgt.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Dan weet je dat voor een typische <200man bruiloft of sportclub klus een nette klus gedaan wordt door iemand die geen 60 euro bruto per uur krijgt.



Dit is dus wat ik bedoel met die appels en die peren.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Tuurlijk begrijp ik het zijn allemaal appels en peren maar ik bedoel ook de meeste mensen die freelancen doen alleen maar het "simpele werk". Anders zijn er gewoon simpelweg teveel kapiteins op het schip toch? Voor die 60euro per uur verwacht ik zelfs dat je de kar trekt want anders zou het wel een dure oplossing zijn of je moet niet anders kunnen.

Begrijp me niet verkeerd maar zo is het nu eenmaal toch? Tuurlijk zit je bij een baas in loondienst wel veilig als jullie dat zo denken. Want heb het al maar wat vaak gezien en helaas eenmaal zelf ondervonden, als ze van je af willen ben je zo weg... Zo veilig is dat hele loondienst gebeuren dus niet. Het hoeft niet eens aan jouzelf te liggen. Als je al jaren hetzelfde doet en je krijgt een andere chef die er anders over denkt ben je gewoon de spreekwoordelijke "Lul".

Maar 2 the point, de meeste freelancers die ik ken hebben gewoon vaste prijs die conform is aan de markt want anders lig je er ook zo uit. En in de meeste gevallen werken ze dan ook nog eens met een dagprijs. Enige hierin is dan dat sommige een prijs hebben voor 8uur en andere voor 12uur. Dan zijn daarin nog de volgende categorien/verschillen, 

- Bouw/Breek
- Tech lopen
- Operaten (audio&licht)
- Projectleider

Last but not least, gelukkig bepaald iedereen zelf zijn eigen prijs en als hij/zij zichzelf voor die prijs kan verkopen en daar voor zichzelf een goed salaris uit haalt is het toch goed lijkt me?

----------


## DJ Antoon

Ik denk dat inmiddels alles wel gezegd is.
60 euro bruto/uur kan misschien voor de (zal hem zo maar noemen) meewerkende projectleider / hoofd techniek. Echter voor de kabel en kastensjouwer of truss tikker zit er dat (terecht) niet in. 
Als het aanbod aan mensen niet zo groot was dan zou hij het salaris van bijv. een elektro monteur (Dat zijn/waren het regelmatig ook) moeten kunnen verdienen verhoogt met een onregelmatigheids-toeslag. 
Maar ik denk dat het momenteel (zeker voor de jongeren) vaker op het minimumloon zit.

Als je nu een eenmans zaakt hebt, (Dus geen freelancer maar iemand met spullen) ja dan is alles anders, echter je hoeveelheid niet declareerbare uren aan het binnenhalen van werk en de administratie en dergelijke word dan makkelijk vergeten. Ook de investeringen en afschrijving op materiaal...

----------


## geenstijl21

Er vallen mij 3 dingen op:

- Waar ik mezelf ontzettend over verbaas: er zijn momenteel rond de 12 opleidingen in de evenementenbranche. En er komen dus ongeveer 360 mensen het vak in die vaak niet een baan kunnen vinden en "maar" gaan freelancen. Even naar Tentoo en hoppatee. 
- Veel freelance technici zien zichzelf niet als eigen onderneming en hebben geen ervaring met het mechanisme marketing.
- Veel freelancers klagen erover dat andere sectoren beter betaald krijgen. (Veel riggers neigen richting de telecommasten en veel av technici neigen naar installatie)

Naar mijn inzien is het een rare vraag:"freelance prijzen: wat kun je vragen?". Ga in gesprek met bedrijven! Koop literatuur om je in te lezen bijvoorbeeld het Freelance Handboek of ga een korte cursus Bedrijfskunde doen. Een bakker gaat toch ook niet vragen wat hij voor zijn brood dient te vragen. Dit is afhankelijk van zijn plek in Nederland, zijn kosten, zijn kwaliteit, vraag/aanbod etc.

Samenvattend: ga met jezelf en de omgeving in gesprek en laat je niet leiden door dit topic.

----------

